
Apple COO Tim Cook could be in line to replace Steve Jobs - peter123
http://money.cnn.com/2008/11/09/technology/cook_apple.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008111008
======
josefresco
Sometimes being that skinny is a sign of health. My parents as they approached
their 60's starting eating very healthy and two already thin people got even
thinner. The condition of their hearts and overall health however improved.

